# Single Malt Scotch Festival - Washington DC



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*From TasteDC:

Single Malt Scotch Festival
The Whittemore House, home of the Woman's National Democratic Club
1526 New Hampshire Ave., NW
just off Dupont Circle near Q St., Metro Red Line within 2 blocks

March 22nd, 2007 (Thursday)
6:30PM to 9:00PM

Fee: $90 in advance

Join TasteDC for a first of a kind event - Only Single Malt Scotches - over 70 different
kinds to taste - from Rare hard to find Scotches to uniquely artisan-crafted all to be tasted
A complete dinner buffet is included in the price as well as the wonderful desserts of 
Patisserie Poupon. All Scotches tasted at this event will be available
for order and purchase at special prices at Potomac Wines in Georgetown. *

website here for more info: Link
If you are local, worth checking out the other events as well.

I am still debating if I can go. Does look like fun.
If anyone decides to go, let me know. Might help
me decide quicker 

standard disclosure: I have nothing to do with this event.


----------

